#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Ben jij op zoek naar een leuke baan met auto vd zaak??? -

## Abdel_nl

Wij zijn op zoek naar mensen voor verschillende functies in het bank, verzekerings- en hypotheekwezen. Je wordt gedetacheerd bij verschillende grote banken en maatschappijen zoals Rabobank, ABN Amro, Achmea enz. 

Wij bieden je de zekerheid op een vaste baan, goed salaris, lease-auto (zonder eigen bijdrage!), bonussen, volledig betaalde opleidingen/cursussen enz. 

Heb je werkervaring in deze branche en/of studie gevolgd in deze richtingreageer dan via pm!!! 





- -

----------


## Fatima__

> Wij zijn op zoek naar mensen voor verschillende functies in het bank, verzekerings- en hypotheekwezen. Je wordt gedetacheerd bij verschillende grote banken en maatschappijen zoals Rabobank, ABN Amro, Achmea enz. 
> 
> Wij bieden je de zekerheid op een vaste baan, goed salaris, lease-auto (zonder eigen bijdrage!), bonussen, volledig betaalde opleidingen/cursussen enz. 
> 
> Heb je werkervaring in deze branche en/of studie gevolgd in deze richtingreageer dan via pm!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoi,

Je hebt ooit dit bovenstaande advertentie geplaatst op deze site, die ik nu pas zie. en het spreekt mij wel aan.. alleen vraag ik me af of deze functie nog steeds beschikbaar is?

Let me know!!  :Smilie: 

Mvg, Fatima

----------


## Freesaf2

probeer het anders eens op snelwerkzoeken.nl

----------


## Sagi

Hoi,

Je hebt ooit dit bovenstaande advertentie geplaatst op deze site, die ik nu pas zie. en het spreekt mij wel aan.. alleen vraag ik me af of deze functie nog steeds beschikbaar is?

Let me know!!  :Smilie: 

Mvg, Fatima[/QUOTE]

----------

